# Cane Creek 110 or Chris King



## wgeorge111 (Nov 27, 2010)

I am getting a new headset for my road bike and wanted to know which is the better choice between the Cane Creek 110 and the Chris King.
I have always used Chris King headsets on my mountain bikes and they have been great, however, my road bike has had a Cane Creek S2 headset for 7 years and it has been great. My thought is that if the Cane Creek S2 headset was so great that the Cane Creek 110 headset must be incredible and maybe even better than a Chris King. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

On my last bike I successfully seized up a cane creek after 6 months then put a King on which is still on it with the new owner 3+ yrs later. King's are legendary.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

YMMV. I'm very hard on headsets. Why...I have no idea. The only 2 brands of headsets that have lasted worth a damm for me are Campy Record & Chris King. The last Cane Creek HS I bought was trashed in <6 mo. I'm not saying that Cane Creek makes inferior headsets. I'm just relating my personal experience.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

+1 Chris King
trashed my Crane Creek in 9 months
maybe installed incorrectly?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

What is the lower stack height of your current headset? You want to match it pretty close since it could effect handling. I'm a King user but wouldn't hesitate to try a 110 provided it was the right headset.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

If you've gotten 7 years off a $30 headset (S2), I'd buy another...I've have real good luck w/ Cane Creek headsets on road bikes. I had an Solos for a while--at the time their best headset--for 3 years with no issues. But I couldn't tell the different between it and the S2 and S6 that are on my other bikes. 

I've also used Chris King on my 'cross bike w/o issue...but the king cost me $120.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got a full year on my MTB with a Cane Creek ZS3. No issues.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

110 for the simple answer. I've abused one on my MTB since they were first available and it's still perfect.

Get a King only if you get it with the new split ring upgrade for the bearing cap. Otherwise the 110 wins IMO. Less chance of notched up steerer tube from the old King o-ring setup...or loosening problems on some bikes like long fork 29er MTBs. The King o-ring setup sucks. I have a King with the upgrade and its working really well.

Better than 110? Probably equal with the upgrade.

-Chuck


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

ChuckUni said:


> 110 for the simple answer. I've abused one on my MTB since they were first available and it's still perfect.
> 
> Get a King only if you get it with the new split ring upgrade for the bearing cap. Otherwise the 110 wins IMO. Less chance of notched up steerer tube from the old King o-ring setup...or loosening problems on some bikes like long fork 29er MTBs. The King o-ring setup sucks. I have a King with the upgrade and its working really well.
> 
> ...


Didn't know the split ring was available as an "upgrade" for the King...funny you got to pay extra for something CC offers as standard across all their headsets.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Right now the CC 110 is the best price/performance headset on the market IMHO. Maybe the best price no object/performance headset too.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

turbomatic73 said:


> Didn't know the split ring was available as an "upgrade" for the King...funny you got to pay extra for something CC offers as standard across all their headsets.


http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/eurobike-2010-chris-king-tweaks-headset-design-for-2011-27701

I think they are supposed to become standard. Don't know if they are shipping like that already or not. I'm sure plenty of the old style are still on shelves. It is currently available (in at least black) as an upgrade.


----------



## wgeorge111 (Nov 27, 2010)

Well I decided to go with the Cane Creek 110 headset. The reason I went with the Cane Creek over the Chris King is because the Cane Creek 110 was already an incredible headset but now the 2011 model is out and it is even better 

UPDATES FOR 110 SERIES
The 110 Series gets a new Captured Compression Ring that clips into a groove in the top cover so that the assembly basically becomes one piece, which reduces the number of loose parts on the headset. What’s new is that the compression ring has an angled split and more beveled edges, which plays nicer with carbon steerer tubes.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/refined-headsets-from-cane-creek-for-2011-28357


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

So, when talking about headset performance, what exactly are we talking about?


----------



## wgeorge111 (Nov 27, 2010)

> So, when talking about headset performance, what exactly are we talking about?



Those bearings now insert with a drop-in rather than press fit for freer movement after installation, though, while additional milling on the cups' internal surfaces sheds a bit of weight.

The play-squelching upper split ring is now fully captured inside the upper cover for an even more rock-solid fit and puts less stress on carbon steerers, too, while the lower crown race sports additional seals for better protection in foul weather.

Not to mention the 110 year warranty


----------



## wgeorge111 (Nov 27, 2010)

> Right now the CC 110 is the best price


Yeah the 2010 Cane Creek 110 headset is being sold at a great price because the 2011 is now coming out.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/product-components/2010-cane-creek-110-headset-5417.1865.0.html


----------



## ChunkyMC (Jun 16, 2004)

I had a king on my cross bike for a few years and it would loosen every few weeks durring cross season. Replaced it with a CC110 this season and has worked perfect without any readjustment. I had a campy record IS on my gios and it would loosen up every few days. I replaced it with a cheap cane creek and did not need any adj for 3-4 years. Campy used cheap plastic compression clip/ring.

Like other posters said:
cane creek 110 > king (old o-ring type)
cane creek 110 = king ( new cane creek compression ring type)


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I don't think that you can go wrong with either choice. I own King headsets that are many years old and work flawlessly. I also own a CC 110 that's been on my mountain bike for 2 years and has had no issues (and will hopefully remain that way for another 108 years). If you're looking for a headset that will last a lifetime, either one is a great choice.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

This much consternation over a headset? Wow. I usually just cobble together whatever uppers, lowers, crowns and races I have laying around and don't have any problems. I rode a headset that was missing 1/3rd its bearings on one of my first mountain bikes when I was younger. My current road bike has a mismatched FSA filling in for the cane creek trek forgot to give me when I bought the frame. Never creaks or complains. 

To each their own.


----------

